# Reptile Room



## kaitlin.95 (Apr 3, 2017)

Finally have my own house and have a room dedicated to my reptiles. This is my little setup. 
Male jungle jag at the top
Male Murray darling in the middle
And Spencer's monitor in the bottom cage.
Hatchling rack with baby carpets I bred 
And in the big rack there is a female albino Darwin 
a male rough scale python 
A female diamond 
And a female olive.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroReptiles (Apr 3, 2017)

kaitlin.95 said:


> Finally have my own house and have a room dedicated to my reptiles. This is my little setup.
> Male jungle jag at the top
> Male Murray darling in the middle
> And Spencer's monitor in the bottom cage.
> ...



Love the hatchy rack!


----------



## kaitlin.95 (Apr 3, 2017)

RetroReptiles said:


> Love the hatchy rack!



Yes its great thanks again for the rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice. Nothing like having a dedicated room for your reptiles!


----------



## MzJen (May 11, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## icuucme2 (May 14, 2017)

I wanted to do a room in my house but I would never seen them atm I have them in my lounge room, but if I get anymore will need to make the spare room in to one lol.


----------



## danyjv (May 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 10, 2017)

looks awesome. any chance of seeing the spencers please?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 10, 2017)

we thought about a room for reptiles but it would have to be HUGE so we have them scattered throughout the house so we can see them as we move around doing things


----------



## kaitlin.95 (Jun 10, 2017)

Tony Stark said:


> looks awesome. any chance of seeing the spencers please?



Yeah sure  here he is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MzJen (Jun 10, 2017)

What a handsome fellow.!!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 10, 2017)

MzJen said:


> What a handsome fellow.!!


I was just about to say that lol!
I love that first pic,he looks so proud "this is my territory,stay the FFFF away"


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 10, 2017)

How old is it, Kaitlin?


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 10, 2017)

kaitlin.95 said:


> Yeah sure  here he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is awesome. One day i will get a Spencer's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 11, 2017)

They are a very placid monitor.


----------



## kaitlin.95 (Jun 11, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> They are a very placid monitor.



Yes so far he is well behaved I think he is close to 1 year old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 11, 2017)

Ours is roughly 2, and also well behaved, if a little shy.


----------



## kaitlin.95 (Jun 11, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Ours is roughly 2, and also well behaved, if a little shy.



He can be a little skittish but if you're slow he's pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

